
Password manager OneLogin hacked, exposing sensitive customer data - anjalik
http://www.zdnet.com/article/onelogin-hit-by-data-breached-exposing-sensitive-customer-data/
======
greenyoda
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14460083](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14460083)

